# Die wohl größten WTF-Momente in Spielen - wo wart ihr so richtig sprachlos?



## AnneNeukirchner (18. August 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die wohl größten WTF-Momente in Spielen - wo wart ihr so richtig sprachlos?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Die wohl größten WTF-Momente in Spielen - wo wart ihr so richtig sprachlos?


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. August 2012)

Die Atombombenszene aus CoD4 war wirklich knüppelhart inszeniert. Aber auch bei der Tschernobylmission dachte ich mir "WTF? Wie geil!", weil sie a.) sehr gelungen war b.) für ein CoD ungewöhnlich war. 

Zugegebenermaßen muss ich hier auch Crysis erwähnen. Der erste Sonnenaufgang im Spiel, als man den Strand erreicht...klasse. 

Mein erster Ragnaros-Kill und Nefarian-Kill in WoW.  WTF bei Nefarian, weil uns der First Try trotz Tod des Main Tanks trotzdem geglückt ist. 

Gothic 3 war eher ein negatives "WTF?". WTF, was für ein mieses Kampfsystem. WTF, was für ein Ruckeln. WTF, schon wieder das gleiche Schema in Ort B? WTF, ich hab schon bessere Storys gesehen. WTF, was für ein Bug-Desaster. Positiv war an Gothic 3 wirklich nur der Soundtrack, die Dialoge und die recht stimmige Grafik. Aber der Rest war zum erbrechen schlecht.


----------



## Enisra (18. August 2012)

Dear Esther dürfte so ein großer, langsam ansteigender WTF-Moment sein
Die ganzen verschiedenen Geschichten und die Zeichen an den Wänden, wo man sich fragt was die Schaltzeichen, Moleküldiagramme und Sobald man den Berg hoch geht, wuuuh

Ebenso dürfte Deadly Premonition ein einziger Japanischer Twin Peaks WTF Moment sein, besondern wenn dann Amazing Grace kommt


----------



## TrinityBlade (18. August 2012)

Batman: Arkham Asylum:


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x3DyZll5GwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






Und dieses Spiel darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vlMhthzbL1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## kidou1304 (18. August 2012)

kein die Epicness beim BF3 movie nicht finden..google hilft da auch nich weida..D:  ^^


----------



## UthaSnake (18. August 2012)

Positives WTF:
Die "Augen-Szene" von dead Space 2 
Das erste Außenareal von Far Cry damals 
Das Ende von Mafia 1 
Die Gravity-Gun aus Half Life 2  
Die unzähligen Uncharted Momente 
Die Assassins Creed Cliffhanger 

Negatives WTF:
Die Steuerung von Alpha Protocol 
Die Fear 3 Grafik 
Die Gameplay Innovationen der CoD/BF-Reihe 
Die Hardwareanforderungen von Gta 4 
Die unnötige Zeitreise in die Moderne mit Call of Juarez: The Cartel 
Die generell viel zu kurze Spielzeit von Egoshootern


----------



## Worrel (18. August 2012)

Der letzte Level in *Plants vs Zombies*:
plants vs zombies last boss

Als ich in *Tomb Raider Anniversary* ziemlich am Ende eine Sprungsequenz mit Zeitlimit nicht hinbekommen habe. Und mir dann ein Walkthrough Video dazu anschaute. Und dort ein Spezial Überschwung verwendet werden musste, den ich das ganz Spiel über nicht einmal verwendet hatte.

In *Diablo 2* - als ich als Beschwörungs Necro mit meiner Skeletthorde das erste mal vor Diablo stand und keine 2 Sekunden später war nur noch mein Golem da ...

*Dead Space 2 *- als im Intro plötzlich ...:
Dead Space 2 - Intro HD (German)
*
Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood*, als Desmond am Ende ... _[spoiler missing]_ ... und ich weiß immer noch nicht, warum eigentlich. 
Muss mich gelegentlich noch mal mit der Story beschäftigen.

*Diablo 3* - als Cain sinngemäß sagt: 



Spoiler



_"Ich muß sterben, das kann keiner mehr verhindern."_ und Leah und der Spielerchar, dessen Begleiter und Maghda und Tyrael stehen alle unversehrt da ...


Da saß ich mit einem WTF im Gesicht vor dem Monitor. Wovon redet der? Wann soll das passiert sein?

*MDK*, als plötzlich ...:
MDK - Level 3 complete walkthrough/highlights - YouTube
... und kurz darauf ...:
MDK - Level 3 complete walkthrough/highlights - YouTube

*Bastion*, wenn man bemerkt, daß der Erzähler ... spoilerfrei gesagt: anders ist, als man es erwartet hätte.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLRvbYmH7Ig&t=7m27s


----------



## Mothman (18. August 2012)

Noby Noby Boy ist ja großartig!


----------



## Luzzifus (18. August 2012)

> Ein solcher Moment kann beispielsweise die Erkenntnis sein, dass man in The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim mit Hilfe eines Pferdes fast waagerecht die Wände hochreiten kann.


Waagerecht ist horizontal (von links nach rechts), das mit von unten nach oben ist senkrecht (vertikal).

@topic: 

Negatives WTF: 
Das Ende von RAGE.

Positives WTF: 
Die WoW-Quest, bei der man mit einer riesigen Kugel 1000 Gnome überrollen muss.
Siehe dort: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfYcRwquduQ ab 1:30.


----------



## Ash2X (18. August 2012)

Meine persönliche Topposition sind die Endings,bzw der Weg zum Ende bei Second Sight und Grandia 2...bei beiden hätte man auf garkeinen Fall damit gerechnet.


----------



## Worrel (18. August 2012)

Ash2X schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Topposition sind die Endings,bzw der Weg zum Ende bei Second Sight und Grandia 2...bei beiden hätte man auf garkeinen Fall damit gerechnet.


 Oh ja, das Ende von Dungeon Siege war ... äh ... :
Dungeon Siege (PC) Final Battle + Ending - YouTube

Kein Cinematic, kein Wort der Anerkennung, kein Bild des Helden, kein Freudenfest, kein gar nix. 
Nur 4 unglaublich tolle Texttafeln mit Blabla _("Das Böse ist hinüber, das Tor zur Hölle wieder zu. Aber es wird schon ein weiterer finsterer Plan in die Tat umgesetzt ...")_.


----------



## Neawoulf (18. August 2012)

Positiv:

Knights of the old Republic: 



Spoiler



Der Moment, an dem herauskam, dass man selbst Revan ist bzw. war.



Call of Duty Modern Warfare: Die Atombombenexplosion ... ich wusste vorher nicht viel von dem Spiel, hatte zuvor nur Call of Duty 1 gespielt und die Szene hat mich damals im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes weggeblasen.
Negativ auf jeden Fall der Flughafenamoklauf in Modern Warfare 2 ... sowas gehört in kein Spiel, zumindest nicht, wenn der Spiele direkt als Täter beteiligt ist. Als Zwischensequenz hätte ich es noch ok gefunden, aber diese Form von Provokation muss einfach nicht sein, finde ich.

X-Wing Alliance: In einer Mission verlässt man den Hyperraum und vor einem hing ein gigantischer Supersternzerstörer im Weltall. Bis dahin wusste ich nicht einmal, dass das Schiff überhaupt im Spiel direkt vorkommt, schließlich gab es die Executor in den Vorgängern ja auch nur in den Zwischensequenzen. Auf jeden Fall habe ich da einen gewaltigen WTF-Schreck bekommen. Die normalen Sternzerstörer sind mit 1600 Metern Länge ja schon gigantisch, die Supersternzerstörer sind mit 8, 12 oder gar 19 km (man streitet sich noch drum, wie groß die Dinger wirklich sind) noch DEUTLICH größer als alles, was ich zuvor in einem Raumkampfspiel gesehen habe.

MDK (wurde ja schon genannt) war voll von WTF Momenten. Sowas abgedrehtes hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gespielt.

Dragon Age Origins: Die Brutmutter!

Schleichfahrt: Die erste Begegnung mit einem Biontenschiff. Man war allein unterwegs, es war dunkel und auf einmal bewegte sich dieser riesige Schatten vor einem her. Ich wusste damals nichts von den Bionten (damals gab es noch keine Spoiler dieser Art an jeder Ecke im I-Net) und war entsprechend sprachlos ... das Ding wirkte damals wie ein Borgschiff aus Star Trek auf mich. Schnell, mächtig, klumpig, schwarz und irgendwie außerirdisch. Gruselig!

Planescape Torment: Immer mal wieder diverse Ereignisse, Personen und Orte. Ich vermisse diese Kreativität in heutigen Rollenspielen.

Amnesia: Der Bronzebulle (Foltergerät), der angeblich tatsächlich existiert haben soll.

Operation Flashpoint: Meine erste Begegnung mit einem Schützenpanzer in der Demo vom ersten Teil. Hab die Demo danach für ein halbes Jahr liegen lassen ohne sie auch nur einmal wieder anzurühren ... dann habe ich mir das Spiel gekauft und liebe es bis heute 

Silent Hill 2: Die Zwischensequenz mit dem Pyramid-Head und den Puppen.

Motoracer (altes Motorrad Rennspiel): Auf einer der Strecken (ich glaube sogar, die erste, die freigeschaltet ist) flog ganz selten mal ein Ufo über die Rennstrecke. Als ich's das erste Mal gesehen habe, bin ich gleich zielstrebig in die Streckenbegrenzung gerast.

Tie Fighter: Der erste Flug mit einem Tie Defender. Der war damals im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Jagdschiffen in allen Punkten sowas von überlegen ... Bewaffnung, Geschwindigkeit, Schildstärke, Wendigkeit. Man fühlte sich einfach unbesiegbar in diesem Jäger, auch wenn er etwas empfindlich auf Raketeneinschläge reagierte (was ich aber erst später gemerkt habe).

Doom 3: Diverse "zubereitete" Leichen, die im Spiel herumlagen und hingen.

Thief: The Dark Project: Eines der Häuser, die man ausrauben sollte, bestand aus allen möglichen seltsamen Räumen. Umgedrehte Räume, optische Täuschungen, verdrehte Gänge usw. ... hatte so einen Hauch von Alice im Wunderland gepaart mit Myst, aber düsterer.

Negative WTFs: 

Die Nachricht über EAs Vorhaben mit der Command & Conquer Reihe ... einfach nur unwürdig. Man nimmt den Namen reißt alles heraus, was die treuen Fans der Reihe so toll fanden ... vor allem halt die Singleplayerkampagnen und macht nen Pay2Win Titel draus. Echt traurig sowas.

Modern Warfare 2: Die Flughafenszene, in der man selbst aktiv als Terrorist mit auf Zivilisten ballert (in der deutschen Version entschärft) ist mehr als daneben in meinen Augen. Man hätte ja eine Zwischensequenz draus machen können ... Bilder von Überwachungskameras oder eine virtuelle Nachrichtensendung. Aber selbst mitballern ist unnötige Provokation pur. Eines der wenigen Spiele, die ich tatsächlich indiziert oder gar beschlagnahmt hätte.


----------



## oldsql-Triso (18. August 2012)

WTF-Moments:

Also ich fand bei Black Ops sehr genial, als raus kam, das man selbst den Mord begangen hat, also mitbekommen hat das man schizophren war mit dem Kerl im Tunnel etc.

Die Sprüche vom neuen Duke Nukem sind der Knüller, wie auch von den alten. Wenn man mit bestimmten Sachen malen kann etc.

Batman Arkham City als der Joker starb bzw. rausfand, das er doch total krank war.

Alice Madness Returns als raus kam das der Psychologe die Kinder missbraucht etc.

und dann noch die ganzen anderen wie Prototype1/2, Mafia 1/2, Deus Ex: Human Revolution etc. Wenn man nicht ganz verstumpft ist, sieht man in vielen Games wtf-Situationen, wie ich finde.


----------



## omfgnoobs (18. August 2012)

am schlimmsten ist es wenn man ne feste erwartung von einem eigtl lapidarem ereignis hat wie z.b. W drücken und gerade aus laufen aber es dann wie in spielen wie battlefield 3 zum unerwarteten tot führt weil wieder von irgendwo nen "klavier vom himmel fällt."


----------



## MisterSmith (18. August 2012)

Mit der Demo von Flatout 2, als ich nach einem Sprung ungewollt auf dem Dach eines anderen Fahrzeugs gelandet bin und ein paar Meter mitgefahren bin. 
 In der Wiederholung konnte man auch schön sehen, dass selbst da die Physik funktioniert hat und die Stoßdämpfer durch das Gewicht meines Autos nachgegeben haben und das andere Auto tiefer gelegt war. 

Ich wollte die Wiederholung speichern, aber ich glaube entweder gab es in der Demo keine Möglichkeit dazu oder generell bei dem Spiel nicht.


----------



## Worrel (18. August 2012)

oldsql-Triso schrieb:


> WTF-Moments:...


 In der Formatierungsleiste (Fett, Kursiv, Unterstrichen etc) gibt's ganz rechts so ein S in einem Kästchen. Das sollte man verwenden, wenn man derartige überraschende Wendungen beschreibt ( = "Spoiler"). Schliesslich gibt's den einen oder anderen, der die Spiele noch nicht alle durchgespielt hat.


----------



## IceManXPrimE (18. August 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Positiv:
> Silent Hill 2: Die Zwischensequenz mit dem Pyramid-Head und den Puppen.



Ja ist ewig her (10-11 Jahre) als ich SH2 gezockt habe.
Aber daran kann ich mich auch noch gut erinnern, an diese Szene - brutal. Den Pyramidenkopf fand ich eh immer den größten Schicker, sein grotesktes Aussehen, die ganzen blechernen Töne und das hinterherschleifen seines Schwertes.


Deus Ex 1
Einfach immer noch genial dieses Spiel, hat mir einige wtf-Momente beschert.
Ich bin in der UNATCO Basis rumgelaufen und hab mir dort alles angeschaut. Nur diese Stahltüre mit den verspiegelten Scheiben gab kein durchkommen, hab mir gedacht da bekommt man später noch Zugang.


Spoiler



Als man dann die MJ-12 Basis nach der Gefangennahme und erkunden verlässt. Findet man sich im UNATCO-HQ wieder und steht plötzlich bei der Stahltüre mit den verspiegelten Scheiben... einfach eine genial epische Szene!
Ab diesem Moment weiss man da stimmt etwas nicht mit der UNATCO.

Später findet man dann heraus das die UNATCO (die UN-Anti-Terror-Koalition) benutzt wurde um die MJ-12 Interessen nach draußen zu vertreten.
Da die MJ-12 (außer in Paris) nicht öffentlich operieren kann. Da es sich ja um einen Geheimbund handelt.

DE hat mir einen Moment nach dem anderen beschert. Leider war Teil 2 nicht ganz so geil (hab ihn zwar 2 mal gezockt und die Geschichte in mich aufgezogen). Aber Teil 1 war deutlich besser. 

Erst DE:HR konnte das Feeling von DE 1 zurückbringen.
Habe mir so gut wie jede Information durchgelesen (E-Mails etc.) und man erkennt genau wieso die Welt in DE1 so geworden ist:


Spoiler



Bei Picus TV finden sich auch viele Informationen in den PCs, unter anderem E-Mail-Schreiben von den Illuminaten/MJ12.
Wie die UNATCO entstehen wird/entstanden ist unter dem Deckmantel des Friedens (in Wahrheit aber nur ein Wekzeug ist/wird/war^^). Wie Picus TV alle Weichen so stellt, das die Öffentlichkeit nach einer großen UN-Reform schreit.
In Wahrheit aber alles nur gelogen ist, den Picus gehört den Illuminaten.
Bob Page kommt als junger Mann auch vor, da er ja der Mächtigste Mann ist usw.
Und natürlich ganz wichtig die Geschichte um Adam Jensen (und später JC und Paul Denton).





 

und noch einige weitere Games.


----------



## Corsa500 (18. August 2012)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> Positives WTF:
> Die "Augen-Szene" von dead Space 2
> Das erste Außenareal von Far Cry damals
> Das Ende von Mafia 1
> ...



Mh was war denn an der Fear 3-Grafik so schlecht? Ich fand sie zumindest durchschnittlich, mir ist zumindest nichts wirklich negativ aufgefallen... Und speziell die Waffen fand ich toll designt und schön scharf texturiert, das kam in Verbindung mit den Lichteffekten echt super...

Nebenbei muss ich dann wohl auch mal meine WTF-Momente aufzählen 

Positiv:
Das Ende von *Mafia 2* (inszenatorisch und dramaturgisch ganz hohes Niveau)
Dieses lebende Rakk-Nest aus *Borderlands* zwei was wie ein riesiger Skagg aussieht (einfach nur HOLY SHIT wie riesig das war)
So ziemlich alle geil aussehenden Momente in *Crysis* 
*Neverwinter Nights*, die Stelle mit dieser Schneekugel (habs nicht mehr genau in Erinnerung, weiß nur noch dass das echt abgefahren war)
So ziemlich alle "großen" Storymissionen in *Saints Row The Third *(die maßlos übertriebene Inszenierung war einfach genau mein Ding)
*Bulletstorm*, in der Uncut-Demo wo der Aufzug die Gegner zermatscht (naja nicht wirklich positiv, aber auch nicht sonderlich negativ)
Alle surealen Momente aus *Fear 2*, vor allem wo recht am Anfang die Stadt ohne erkennbaren Sinn ausradiert wird.

Negative WTF-Momente:
Wie wenig Anpassungsmöglichkeiten man in* Brink* letztendlich hatte
Wie lächerlich unbalanced der *Modern Warfare 3 Mutliplayer* ist
Wie unspektakulär die Grafik in *Crysis 2* war
Das blöde offene Ende von *Assassin´s Creed 2*

Das war alles was mir spontan eingefallen ist als ich jetzt meinen Blick grad die Regale entlangschweifen ließ


----------



## Enisra (18. August 2012)

war bei Brink nicht der größte WTF-Moment das nur das "Messe Vorzeige" Level Containercity gut war?


----------



## SimplyAlegend (18. August 2012)

Negatives WTF: Das Ende von Fable 2. Epischer Bosskampf?? NO WAY!!!


----------



## BlackDead (19. August 2012)

*Metal Gear Solid 2*
Ich sag nur Arsenal Gear. Als ich das Spiel aufgrund der HD-Collection nach Jahren zum zweiten Mal durchspielte funktionierte dieser Twist noch immer für mich obwohl ich ganz genau wusste was kommt. Fand ich ziemlich beeindruckend obwohl alles doch ziemlicher Bullshit ist wenn man  mal ehrlich ist. 


Spoiler



I need scissors! 61!


----------



## greatgooglymoogly (19. August 2012)

das mit michelle in GTA IV war wirklich überraschend, obwohl es eigentlich bei den dates and telefonaten schon hinweise gibt.


----------



## Taiyo (20. August 2012)

Der von Neawulf erwähnte Moment in _Knights of the Old Republic_  war auch das erste, was mir bei diesem Thema in den Sinn kam. Weiterhin  noch (wenn hier ja dem Titel nach nicht nur PC-Spiele erlaubt sind):
- _Final Fantasy X_ (PS2): 



Spoiler



der gesamte, sich aber langsam  ankündigende Umstand, dass Tidus nur ein Teil des Traums der Fayth ist,  samt dem emotionalen Finale


- _Gensou Suikoden V_ (PS2), mehrfach: 



Spoiler



der tatsächliche  Tod von Arshtat und Ferid, dann auch noch doch z.T. durch Georg (Bin die  ganze Zeit irgendwie davon ausgegangen, dass die beiden geflohen seien  und sich bloß totstellen, worüber Georg Schweigen zu bewahren hätte.);  der vermeintliche dann-aber-doch-nicht Verrat durch Sialeeds; Endkampf  gegen Mascarl und nicht, wie ich's erwartet hätte, den intensiver  charakterisierten Gizel.


- _Jade Empire_ (PC): 



Spoiler



der Verrat durch Meister Li (auch  wenn durch die bis dahin kurze Spielzeit klar war, dass mit Kaiser Sun  Hais Tod das Spiel noch nicht beendet sein konnte); Kang der Verrückte =  Fürst Lao


- _Super Robot Wars OG2_ (GBA) bzw. OGs (PS2): 



Spoiler



Aya und Mai  als Schwestern kamen einem schon immer seltsam vor, aber dass die  beiden auch 'nur' Boosted Children-Testsubjekte mit veränderten  Erinnerungen waren, war dann doch echt unerwartet; ansonsten noch  Mission 37 für die schiere Epicness der Double-Gs und ihrer  Piloten


----------



## Rabowke (20. August 2012)

Ich glaube, bei mir war es das komplette Spiel: Bayonetta.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. August 2012)

Also wenn ich darüber so nachdenke:

Dead Space 2 - Der Endkampf in Isaacs Kopf (gegen Nicole)
Conkers Bad Fur Day - Unmengen an WTF-Momenten 
Insane 1 - Aberwitziges Chrashs, u.a. mit Bisons (!!!)
Das Ende eines jeden "Assassins Creed" (wobei die letzte Szene mit Desmond und Lucy in ACB mich regelrecht schockiert hat)
Limbo - Die Rätsel-Ideen der Entwickler haben mich oft Bauklötze staunen lassen


----------



## Vordack (20. August 2012)

Es gibt nur eines was es schafft mir die Sprache zu verschlagen...


----------



## Enisra (20. August 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich glaube, bei mir war es das komplette Spiel: Bayonetta.


 
Mister Rabowke; drücken sie den Absurditätsknopf


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. August 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Mister Rabowke; drücken sie den Absurditätsknopf


 Solch einen würde ich bei diesem "Lollypop Chainsaw" als Pflicht betrachten...


----------



## Rabowke (20. August 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Mister Rabowke; drücken sie den Absurditätsknopf


... aber sowas von!

Ich glaub, ich saß stundenlang breit grinsend vor diesem Spiel ...


----------

